# Siemens Support



## Lipperlandstern (6 April 2010)

am 1. April hät ich das nicht geglaubt 



> Neue Rufnummern für die zentralen Services in Deutschland
> 
> Die „0180“ Rufnummern der zentralen Services in Deutschland werden ab sofort durch Festnetznummern ersetzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## argv_user (6 April 2010)

Man könnte ja fast denken, es hätte sich hier jemand mit der DTAG verkracht.


----------



## PN/DP (6 April 2010)

Oh, hatte der Siemens-Support eine 0180-Nummer? Das habe ich garnicht mitgekriegt.
Ich habe seit (glaube ich) 1997 bis (sicher) 08/2008 immer 0911-895-7000 angerufen
(ist schon immer so in meinen Handys eingespeichert).
Seit 08/2008 hatte ich keine Fragen mehr an den Siemens-Support.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Oh, hatte der Siemens-Support eine 0180-Nummer? Das habe ich garnicht mitgekriegt.
> Ich habe seit (glaube ich) 1997 bis (sicher) 08/2008 immer 0911-895-7000 angerufen
> (ist schon immer so in meinen Handys eingespeichert).
> Seit 08/2008 hatte ich keine Fragen mehr an den Siemens-Support.
> ...


 
hi hi,
ich glaub auch eher das die von Support bei dir anrufen


----------



## PN/DP (6 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hi hi,
> ich glaub auch eher das die von Support bei dir anrufen


Oh Helmut, Danke für die Blumen. 

Ohne Quatsch, das hat es tatsächlich Ende der 90-er Jahre mal gegeben:
Es ging um einen schlimmen Bug in Step7-Micro/DOS, sozusagen bei der 0-Serie der S7-200.

Heutzutage wird wegen mir höchstens mal ein Support-Beitrag zurückgezogen und ein paar 
Monate später heimlich wieder eingestellt (quasi unverändert). :sad:

Gruß
Harald


----------



## gravieren (7 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hi hi,
> ich glaub auch eher das die von Support bei dir anrufen


Siemens ruft mich auch immer an. *ROFL*


Ich eröffne einen Service-Request per E-Mail.

Nach spätestens 24 Stunden ruft Siemens meist an.
(Sollte sich die Frage per E-Mail nicht abklären lassen)



Ich will JEDOCH KEINEN fustrieren.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 April 2010)

Der Harald gefällt mir nicht nur gut, er gefällt mir immer besser ...

Ich gehöre übrigens auch zu denjenigen, die den Support nicht per Telefon bemühen. Jedenfalls nicht aktiv. Sondern per SR im Internet. Zurückgerufen werd ich dann doch schonmal ...


----------

